# Dominican Republic, Province to Province



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Constanza, La Vega*






The Japanese descendants in the town of Constanza, Dominican Republic.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Constanza, La Vega*


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Constanza, La Vega*










https://www.facebook.com/guiaconstanza


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Constanza, La Vega*










https://www.facebook.com/guiaconstanza


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Bani, Peravia*


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Bani, Peravia*


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Bani, Peravia*

*Las Yayitas Bani*









@Peravia3000


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Bani, Peravia*


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Published on Sep 4, 2014

El Gobierno Dominicano, a través del Centro de Exportación e Inversión de la República Dominicana (CEI-RD) celebro el más importante evento de inversión de la región del Caribe, “Invierte en RD” 2014.

Mas detalles en: 
http://www.presidencia.gob.do/noticia...


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Published on Sep 19, 2014
El carnaval se hace presente en Tokyo una production de Luis Sasaki con el apoyo de la embajada y el consulado Dominicana en Tokyo, donde contamos con la visita del grupo carnavalesco las Fieras de la Vega ....
Music
"1a (Carnaval Dominicano) [feat. La Nueva Escuela]" by DJ Patio (eMusic)


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Sosua y Cabarete, Puerto Plata*

*Puerto Plata, mejor conocida como "La Novia del Atlantico" o "La Costa de Ambar":*


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Sosua y Cabarete, Puerto Plata*


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Sosua y Cabarete, Puerto Plata*






http://sea-horse-ranch.com/


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Sosua y Cabarete, Puerto Plata*


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Villas Marina, Cap Cana, Punta Cana, La Altagracia*
























@ rrr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Villas Marina, Cap Cana, Punta Cana, La Altagracia*



















@rrr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Villas Marina, Cap Cana, Punta Cana, La Altagracia*





































@rrr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Juan Dolio, San Pedro de Macoris*










Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Santiago de los 30 Caballeros*



















[email protected]










@ Carlos Ventura


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Cap Cana, Punta Cana, La Altagracia*

Capcana Heritage school 




























@PedroB


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Juan Dolio, San Pedro de Macoris*

La próxima gran exportación desde Juan Dolio​Pinewood-Indomina Studios en Juan Dolio es el lugar más moderno para filmar películas en América Latina.​










Cortesia del ListinDiario.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Altos de Chavon, La Romana*


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Juan Dolio, San Pedro de Macoris*

http://lantica.media/



















Cortesia del Banco Popular y Frank Moya.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Las Terrenas, Samana*

115141965

by:Juan Lopez Spratt


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*San Jose de Ocoa, Azua*

*AZUA | Ocoa Bay Residential Vineyard*, Resort, Marina & Spa | E/P

*Sala de Cata Ocoa Bay *

Revista Arquitexto

Diseño: Arq. Patricia Núñez Y Arq. Gabriel Acevedo
Texto: Michelle Valdez
Fotografía: Francisco Manosalvas


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Sosua, Puerto Plata*










Fuente: Orgullo de mi Tierra


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Cabarete, Puerto Plata*


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Punta Cana, La Altagracia*


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*La Romana*










por drfromsky, en Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice...updates for Dominican Republic.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Azua, Ocoa Bay Residential Village*






http://ocoabay.com/

http://asociacionsommeliers.com/web/?p=481


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Santiago de los 30 Caballeros*


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Jarabacoa, La Vega*



K-Bien said:


> *Ximenoa Gardens
> Jarabacoa, República Dominicana*


..


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Juan Dolio, San Pedro de Macoris*










by drfromsky, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Juan Dolio, San Pedro de Macoris*




























Fuente:https://ssl.panoramio.com/user/8518082/tags/Dominican Republic?photo_page=3
__________________


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by franciacosta, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*San Jose de Ocoa, Azua*

119200795

120295119

120325662

120331359


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Santiago de los Caballeros*

122023298


----------

